# Seeking: Customs and Traditions of the Royal Canadian Navy



## Tug (10 Jun 2013)

Hey all - hoping to find some well-connected Naval and Lit buffs out there.

My partner and I live in Halifax, and I are both in the Forces. He's a Lt(N) Log O, and he's approaching a birthday. He's been looking for a copy of Customs and Traditions in the RCN for EVER, but have basically given up. I'd love to find a copy for his birthday, so am going to the best, wondering if anyone knows where a copy is to be had, or if anyone is looking to get rid of theirs. It would warm his Naval heart.

Thanks in advance for the guidance!


----------



## dapaterson (10 Jun 2013)




----------



## Jacky Tar (10 Jun 2013)

Tug said:
			
		

> Hey all - hoping to find some well-connected Naval and Lit buffs out there.
> 
> My partner and I live in Halifax, and I are both in the Forces. He's a Lt(N) Log O, and he's approaching a birthday. He's been looking for a copy of Customs and Traditions in the RCN for EVER, but have basically given up. I'd love to find a copy for his birthday, so am going to the best, wondering if anyone knows where a copy is to be had, or if anyone is looking to get rid of theirs. It would warm his Naval heart.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the guidance!



"Customs and Traditions of the Canadian Navy" by Lt(N) Graeham Arbuckle - 1 new, 16 used available on Amazon.ca
http://www.amazon.ca/Customs-traditions-Canadian-Graeme-Arbuckle/dp/0920852386


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jun 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

>


Beat me to it  ;D


----------



## Pat in Halifax (10 Jun 2013)

Tug said:
			
		

> Hey all - hoping to find some well-connected Naval and Lit buffs out there.
> 
> My partner and I live in Halifax, and I are both in the Forces. He's a Lt(N) Log O, and he's approaching a birthday. He's been looking for a copy of Customs and Traditions in the RCN for EVER, but have basically given up. I'd love to find a copy for his birthday, so am going to the best, wondering if anyone knows where a copy is to be had, or if anyone is looking to get rid of theirs. It would warm his Naval heart.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the guidance!


The Maritime Command Museum (near the Chapel) has it for sale too. I saw a copy in the display case yesterday when I was there.


----------



## Tug (11 Jun 2013)

Thanks


----------

